# Bengeo Quarry, Hertford



## cogito (Apr 21, 2008)

I had a photoshoot at this location as there's some really nice stuff to ride there (mountain bike.) 

There's still a lot of buildings and machinery there, lots of conveyors and even an underground bit! Although I didn't get the chance to have a venture into the depths of the underground as apparently exploring is frowned up by the marketing manager that's trying to direct your shoot. 

Most of the buildings are raised up, so that lorries etc. could move around underneath to be loaded with material from the conveyor towers. Unfortunately all the ladders up to these have had the bottom 8-9ft cut off to prevent people venturing in, but where there's a will there's a way!

1. Conveyor Tower #2 in the background, lots of pipework in the foreground. You can see cut cables and open supply-box on that box in the foreground.






2. Conveyor Tower #1





3. The conveyor belt going up to Tower #1





4. At the top of the conveyor to Tower #1, these stairs creeked like the devil!  And look at those floorboards on the walkway up the conveyor, needless to say I was bricking it after hearing about another one of our friends putting his foot through the floor just the week before! Also in the background you can see where the conveyors go through to the underground section.





5. Inside Tower #1, the floorboards were very thin I could constantly hear debris falling from beneath my feet and crashing to the floor below! I daren't climb down to the floor below. 





6. The motor housing and controls for the conveyor up to Tower #1.





7. Anyone fancy taking the stairs?





I want to go back to have a proper venture and to take my tripod up into the buildings, also to check out the underground section... I should imagine that it's collosal down there!

Also, it's pronounced "Ben-gay" Quarry.


----------



## Neosea (Apr 21, 2008)

Interesting shapes and buildings. Good pictures


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2008)

That must be a huge site, having two conveyor towers. Did you get any pics of the excavations? Excellent pics.


----------



## cogito (Apr 22, 2008)

Now that you mention it yes I do have photos of the excavations... But there are numerous people in the shots.

There are also two large pits half-full of rather foul-smelling sludge.

You can see more on Google Maps.


----------



## LightGrenades (Jan 7, 2009)

*Hey Cogito*

Hey Cogito,

I did a quick visit, and soon to be returning. You say there are tunnels, but I found one with a conveyer style. Assuming this is the one you mean, I am gonna give it a go.


----------



## gaara (Jan 7, 2009)

Great pix..do be careful on the floors though!


----------



## LutEx (Jan 8, 2009)

That place looks great, I may pop up there at the weekend!

As for access, google maps shows an obvious route, but that looks far too easy  any advice re: parking??


----------



## Gangeox (Jan 8, 2009)

Ben- gay wtf!! my mother in law has lived in Bengeo for years and she has never heard anyone call it 
ben-gay. 

Very nice pics by the way. Will have to have a mosey next time i'm down there.


----------



## LightGrenades (Jan 8, 2009)

*Lol*

Bengay. I know! I will actually have to start calling it that now. (Hope cogito dont take it personally, he was probly told that it was called bangay by someone)

I think a visit is in order for this weekend too. The best times are sunrise and sunset, because it is mainly an outdoor location. Take a few photos in the factory and conveyor rooms before it gets dark and then set the tripod up for sunset


----------



## cogito (Jan 8, 2009)

LightGrenades said:


> Bengay. I know! I will actually have to start calling it that now. (Hope cogito dont take it personally, he was probly told that it was called bangay by someone)
> 
> I think a visit is in order for this weekend too. The best times are sunrise and sunset, because it is mainly an outdoor location. Take a few photos in the factory and conveyor rooms before it gets dark and then set the tripod up for sunset



Well I called it Ben-Geo and a load of Hertford locals laughed... Called it Bengay. Weird.

Yeah there is a way into the underground that is very obvious, never got to go down though as I was in the middle of a commercial photoshoot with the client's marketting managers present.


----------



## xboardall (Jan 21, 2009)

*Amazing!*

Really nice pictures. I was thinking about doing a car or bike shoot here. Jumping from conveyors would be an awesome shot. Also what camera are you using?


----------



## herts_urbex (Jan 24, 2009)

went there today the tunnel part is to say teh least slightly flooded and dullish
theres been a big fire on the conveyer belt in one of the buildings 
note to self sliding down a conveyer isnt good for my health
pics soon


----------



## herts_urbex (Feb 16, 2009)

had a quick walk down there today as i was walking by the weigh bridge i noticed a sign with the quarry name on it the site is apparently called rickneys quarry. allso a quick search on herts direct reveals alot of information


----------



## the-grotto (Jun 2, 2009)

Just a couple of pics from a recent visit, haven't quite got the nerve to go up those conveyor belts yet.


----------

